# GSD is this pure please help



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello ,

I have bought lately this puppy the color is changing as his back changing to black day by day dunno really . please these is the photos what is the possibility to be pure because the seller promising me its pure as he told me if its not i will give you another dog for free .

Please take a look. i hope also if you can tell his appearance as his face looking is it like GSD Breeds . 

Thanks!



























( Photo Uploaded By ShareAtom.com )

Best Regards


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Another Photo


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I really don't think that's a purebred GSD. He's adorable, but doesn't look like one to me.


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Neither his face (not colors) ? is it mixed between white GSD and usual gsd ?


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

He doesn't look like a shepherd to me. Sorry.


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

is there a way i can know if its GSD or not when i purchase a dog ! like his Lentigo or his tail or what ever?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Can you possibly post a picture of the puppy standing to everyone can see his face/body. Regardless of whether he's pure or not, he looks adorable!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Is this the same dog you posted the same question about back in January?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post954691


No, the dog pictured is not a purebred GSD. There is no way to tell if it is a GSD mix or not.

What does it matter? It is a beautiful dog. If you are dead set on getting a purebred GSD, than the only sure option is to buy from a reputable breeder. Buying pups sold by street market vendors isn't a good way to get a purebred dog. But a dog doesn't have to be purebred to be a wonderful dog.


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi ,

I Was Surfing internet and i saw this picture is it possible that mine is like that! ?



Regards


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

isn't my dog at least 50% !?








??!?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There is no way to know other than having him DNA tested.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Aren't you attached to this dog already? Why would you want to swap it for another dog? Haven't you already invested a lot of time with it? Also if you didn't get it from a reputable breeder you would not know what you were getting with this dog or even if you get another one from them?


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

lol DNA Test i bought him with 30 Euro from someone and i bought Rottweiler for 70 EUR . so i think tests will be more expensive than him but i love him I WANT HIM TO BE GGGGGGSDDDDD(


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Why do you want him to be a GSD so bad?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Also, there are going to be a LOT of things more expensive than the dog AND the test together. FOOD will cost more than what you paid for this dog AND will cost more than a test would. Vet care will also cost more. By the time the dog dies chances are, the dogs going to have more money invested into toys (Unless you're someone who just throws a dog outside and gives them nothing to do in which case the dog would be better off with a different home) than the cost of a DNA test and the price you bought the dog for. EVERYTHING this dog does and gets will cost more than the price of the dog himself and more than a DNA test will cost. If you're not ready to spend thousands of dollars on a dog of ANY kind, over a lifetime, then you don't need a dog.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Chance's Mom If you're not ready to spend thousands of dollars on a dog of ANY kind, over a lifetime, then you don't need a dog.


Amen to that!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Northof60Aren't you attached to this dog already? Why would you want to swap it for another dog? Haven't you already invested a lot of time with it? Also if you didn't get it from a reputable breeder you would not know what you were getting with this dog or even if you get another one from them?


If you're not going to show or breed him, and you're already attached to him, what does it matter if he's a purebred GSD?

Also, if you buy him from a reputable breeder, they would give you paperwork to prove his lineage.

I guess I don't really understand what you're asking, or how you happened upon this adorable puppy. I'd say keep him, love him, let him love you and give him a good home.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: HaddadinHi ,
> 
> I Was Surfing internet and i saw this picture is it possible that mine is like that! ?
> 
> ...


how could anyone tell unless you took the exact same picture?


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

not a shepherd.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post954691

We have already been down this road with this poster. 

He's a pretty puppy and will grow to be a handsome dog. He is highly unlikely to be a purebred Shepherd but considering where you got him and what you paid for him, this is not suprising. If you have had the dog this long, I am hoping though not optimistic that you care about him and love him regardless of his parentage. There are plenty of members on this board who do not have a purebred GSD and several that do not have a GSD at all. I'd like to invite you to use some of the other sections of the board - perhaps share what you like about your dog or pictures of you two working together. Having a purebred or not is only a small (and a potentially insignificant) part of dog ownership.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Haddadinlol DNA Test i bought him with 30 Euro from someone and i bought Rottweiler for 70 EUR .


It is mad to expect to get a purebred GSD for 30 EUR which for those of us in Canada is roughly $50 and for those in the US is roughly $40

My dog cost me $800 CAN and then vets fees for vaccination, bed, crate, leashes, and more. I really wonder quite what you expect to get when you pay 30EUR and buy the dog in the street??????

I assume you are in Spain or Portugal?? Am I right? Where do your dogs live? Do you train them?

Having seen many street dogs in Mediterranean countries, it looks very much like a typical dog of all breeds from over there.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

If the other thread is accurate, he's in Jordan.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I think there's some trolling trolling trolling going on....


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree, he is adorable and if you love him then who cares what he is.

Where do you pick up a dog that cheap? I would doubt he is purebred just because of the price.

Keep him and love him regardless of what breed he is. All dogs need loving homes.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sorry to say that the pup is not a GSD.

But the others have to understand than in other countries, when you talk about money, it is not that simple as putting the numbers in google and convert the local money to dollars, what money means in a country can be very different. By example, here a registered dog is in average 200 USD and a top show pup, from parents imported from Germany will be around 600 USD, same quality you would buy in USA for 3000 - 4000. I, and I am middle class, earn usually less than 600 USD at month and I doubt any of you could survive with that in your country. So think of that dog not in numbers, but as the monthly pay of a middle class person.

So Haddadin paid 30 euros, which is still probably low for a purebred dog, but yet he was scammed for 30 euros and it may mean something completely different for him than what could mean for you.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree a definate troll.


----------



## AQC82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Post removed by Admin. Personal attacks are not allowed. Please review the board rules.


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

no problem 30 EUR isn't that much maybe I Will buy him a friend ; ) another dog let them be too next time i will buy Rototiller at least i couldn't be scammed!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Haddadinno problem 30 EUR isn't that much maybe I Will buy him a friend ; ) another dog let them be too next time i will buy Rototiller at least i couldn't be scammed!


I dunno about that. Rototiller sales men are notorious!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Haddadinno problem 30 EUR isn't that much maybe I Will buy him a friend ; ) another dog let them be too next time i will buy Rototiller at least i couldn't be scammed!
> ...


Yes, they may "turn" on you any minute... sorry


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqIf the other thread is accurate, he's in Jordan.


I guess that really says TROLL then as they don't use EUR as a currency there. It is the Jordanian dinar


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Hmm... that is indeed suspicious!







The old thread definitely had a trolly vibe but it never quite came out from under the bridge so it was hard to tell. I hope so, for the dog's sake.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Haddadinno problem 30 EUR isn't that much maybe I Will buy him a friend ; ) another dog let them be too next time i will buy Rototiller at least i couldn't be scammed!
> ...


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

dunno whats funny hehe no we use JOD but EURO is the most near to JOD







so i use it

1 JOD = 0.9608 EUR 
( I Work in Forex Sometimes







) 


Regards


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

It was funny because Rototiller doesn't exist, the breed name is 
Rottweiler.

I'm going to be honest. You were scammed, and will be scammed 
again with the Rot, because you are not doing your homework. You 
are getting dogs of breeds you know nothing about, not even the 
color, not even the name, from places that are not trustworthy 
either... the street, the female of somebody...

Study, investigate, learn, then you may even discover that the 
breed was not what you were looking for and you want a Bull-terrier 
instead, I don't know. Then, and only then, look for BREEDERS. Yes, serious persons in 
established places that know everything about the breed you want.
If your friend have Rottweiler and put a female and a male together, 
it doesn't necessarily mean he is a breeder. You buy cheap, you get cheap.

But what you can't keep doing is collecting dogs, because they are 
living creatures that will be with you for the next 14 years, so be 
sure, completely sure, 100% sure that if you decide for a next dog it 
will be your dream dog. At the same time admit that if your pup is 
not what you expected is your fault, not his, and you have already a 
commitment for life with him.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

LicanAntai -
I think the person was joking saying he would get a rototiller.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I think there are Rototillers, don't you use them in the field?

Great post LicanAntai - I don't know what else can possibly be said as far as helping him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Haddadinplease these is the photos what is the possibility to be pure because the seller promising me its pure as he told me if its not i will give you another dog for free.


A promise from a stranger on the street that your puppy is purebred is worthless without proof. And the fact that although he made the promise, he went on to say that if it's NOT purebred he'll give you another dog for free means he either has no idea if it's purebred, or he knows full well that it isn't and he's lying to you. How about I sell you a real Rolex watch for $200? And I PROMISE it's real. But if it's not real, I'll give you another watch for free. Doesn't make any sense, does it?



> Originally Posted By: Haddadinlol DNA Test i bought him with 30 Euro from someone and i bought Rottweiler for 70 EUR . so i think tests will be more expensive than him but i love him I WANT HIM TO BE GGGGGGSDDDDD(


Of course it doesn't make sense to have an expensive test done, that was exactly my point. You're asking people to tell you if you've got a purebred puppy based on a couple of blurry pictures posted on the internet. It's clear that the puppy is not purebred, but whether he's 50% or 25% or 75% or none at all is, I repeat, IMPOSSIBLE to tell. If you do indeed love him, who cares what breed he is?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Just curious - what's "Lentigo"? The OP asked if there was any way to tell if a dog purchased is purebred like "Lentigo or tail or something"? 

And you CAN get scammed on a Rottweiler. There are many mixed breeds that look like purebred Rottweilers as puppies.


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

*Will that puppy look like this when he grow up !*

Hello

This is the puppy









This puppy









Like that :









Actually My Dog look like that puppy but he have no black on his paws .

Regards


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Will that puppy look like this when he grow up !*

Nope, as everyone on your other thread said, they will not look anything alike.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Will that puppy look like this when he grow up !*

troll or not, the last time you were here, you said you had 3 dogs and a man on a farm.

In this post, you either already have a rottweiler or will be buying a rottweiler for him to play with....where is dog #1 and #2?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiI am sorry to say that the pup is not a GSD.
> 
> But the others have to understand than in other countries, when you talk about money, it is not that simple as putting the numbers in google and convert the local money to dollars, what money means in a country can be very different. By example, here a registered dog is in average 200 USD and a top show pup, from parents imported from Germany will be around 600 USD, same quality you would buy in USA for 3000 - 4000. I, and I am middle class, earn usually less than 600 USD at month and I doubt any of you could survive with that in your country. So think of that dog not in numbers, but as the monthly pay of a middle class person.
> 
> So Haddadin paid 30 euros, which is still probably low for a purebred dog, but yet he was scammed for 30 euros and it may mean something completely different for him than what could mean for you.


Excellent point!


----------

